# Vogesen - geplante Touren 2022



## p100473 (23. November 2021)

hier könnte es locals geben, die sich in den Vogesen gut auskennen.
Wir wollten nächstes Jahr mal Tagestouren dort testen.  Ich habe mir für die Planung das VTOPO Büchlein "79 circuits VTT Vosges/Alsace" besorgt und mir zu einigen Touren dort einen Track gemalt.
Ein paar Beispiele von Touren, die mir interessant erscheinen hänge ich an. Vielleicht habt ihr ein paar Tipps, ob die Touren was sind oder mir ein paar Verbesserungsvorschläge/Alternativen mitteilen.

Ich werde mit dem Wohnmobil  und mit meiner Frau fahren. Touren so bis 60 km/1.500 hm/ S2 ist das, was meiner Frau Spaß macht.
Vielleicht hat auch jemand Tipps für Stellplätze/Campingplätze , die in der Gegend interessant sind.

Von der Jahreszeit dachten wir so Ende Mai/Juni....

Bin für alle Tipps dankbar....!


----------



## orangerauch (24. November 2021)

Allein T74 geht imho vielfach in der Abfahrt bis S3 und ist für S2 Könner nicht zu empfehlen. Bei den übrigen hatte ich wenig Bedenken alternativ zur Piste auf Trail auszuweichen. T58 ist in den Aufstiegen anspruchsvoll.
Grüße ju


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (24. November 2021)

T 58 ist auch als V 3 (nach VTT) angegeben und eine Rundtour, was wir eh bevorzugen. 
Und in der Beschreibung steht "avec quelques singles absolument parfaits". das klingt gut.
T 74 habe ich nur mal getrackt, weil man sich das mal ansehen kann, wenn man schon in der Gegend ist.
Und die Lacs Fischbödele und Schießrothried sind ja recht bekannt und landschaftlich wohl toll.
Sehe gerade dass wir vor x Jahren dort schon mal waren - allerdings keine Erinnerung mehr und mit vielen "Verfahrern". Nur den Track mal aufgehoben....War zumindest lange Tour...


----------



## ykcor (25. November 2021)

Könnte man dich wohl bitten etwas sorgsamer mit GPS-Tracks in der Öffentlichkeit umzugehen? Zum Einen ist das sicher nicht im Interesse des Herausgebers deines genannten "Büchleins", zum Anderen gehen die Tracks teils durch sensible Gebiete mit hoher Wandererfrequenz, in denen sich aktuell ein gewisser Widerstand gegen die Radnutzung aufbaut (ganz speziell das Hohneck-Gebiet). Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass ein Teil der Strecken auch durch Réserve Naturelle's führt, in denen das Radfahren auf Trails grundsätzlich verboten ist.
Einmal im Internet "saugt" diese Tracks jeder, der es sich einfach machen möchte, ab, ohne Hintergründe auch nur ansatzweise zu kennen.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (25. November 2021)

In diversen Publikationen wie bike oder mountainBIKE waren auch schon öfters Beiträge inkl. GPS-Tracks über die Vogesen. Z.B. rund um den Mont St. Odile.


----------



## Seppel_IBC (25. November 2021)

Ride, bike & Mountainbike drucken fast immer die gleiche Runde rund Grand Ballon und Murbach ab - und die sieht inzwischen auch dementsprechend aus. Da geht es aber nicht in die von @ykcor angesprochenen sensiblen Bereiche rund um Hohneck rein...
Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass es normalerweise keine gute Argumentation ist, etwas mit "die anderen machen das aber auch" zu rechtfertigen


----------



## Joerg_1969 (25. November 2021)

.


----------



## p100473 (25. November 2021)

Das sind keine Tracks, die ich runtergeladen habe, sondern die ich mir selbst erstelle bzw. den letzten Track bin ich vor 10 jahren gefahren. Ok, seitdem hat sich viel geändert....
Darf ich "selbsterstellte tracks" hier auch nicht einstellen? Dann lasse ich es und stelle keine Fragen mehr. Ist für mich kein Problem.
Insofern war der Tipp mit "Le Hohneck" hilfreich. Ist schon von meiner Liste gestrichen. Ich stehe eh mehr auf das, was andere nicht fahren.... Je weniger Menschen, desto weniger Probleme....
Stimmt, das VTT Büchlein stammt aus dem jahre 2014. das ist wohl nicht mehr so aktuell. Da steht übrigens auch etwas drin über "Reserve naturelle" und andere Schutzkategorien unter der Überschrift "Savoir renoncer" - lerne zu verzichten. Also kann man eigentlich davon ausgehen, dass die Autoren sich der Problematik bewußt sind und keine Routen durch Gegenden legen, in denen man besser nicht fahren sollte.
Ich werde mich bei den lokalen Stellen nochmals aktuell informieren. Evtl. kann ich auch Infos über einen französischen Kunden bekommen, der aus der Gegend stammt.



ykcor schrieb:


> könnte man dich wohl bitten etwas sorgsamer mit GPS-Tracks in der Öffentlichkeit umzugehen?


----------



## Seppel_IBC (26. November 2021)

Ich glaub nicht, dass @ykcor Dir etwas verbieten wollte - er wollte Dich nur darauf aufmerksam machen, dass im Internet veröffentlichte Tracks halt viel zu schnell die Runde machen. Und gerade in sensiblen Bereichen führt das schnell zu Problemen.
Die meisten Deiner Tracks führen ja eh durch unkritisches Gebiet. Die Tracks rund um Hohneck/Mittlach sind aber zum einen eh nicht wirklich allgemein tauglich (auch wenn man das auf der Karte null erkennen kann!) und zum anderen halt verboten. Insofern wäre es schon gut, wenn Du die aus Deinem Eingangspost entfernen könntest...

Was mir bei Deinen Tracks ansonsten aufgefallen ist: es empfiehlt sich in den Vogesen meistens eher Piste zur Auffahrt zu wählen. Die Singletrails sehen auf der Karte zwar oft nicht allzu steil aus, taugen aber ganz oft nicht zum Uphill weil zu verblockt. Ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich die Regel  
Ich kann übers Wochenende Deine Tracks nochmal durchgehen und melde mich dann via PN bei Dir...


----------



## p100473 (26. November 2021)

Seppel_IBC schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht, dass @ykcor Dir etwas verbieten wollte


Ist mir schon klar. 


Seppel_IBC schrieb:


> Die Tracks rund um Hohneck/Mittlach sind aber zum einen eh nicht wirklich allgemein tauglich (auch wenn man das auf der Karte null erkennen kann!) und zum anderen halt verboten. Insofern wäre es schon gut, wenn Du die aus Deinem Eingangspost entfernen könntest...


Ich entferne sie . Gerade die T 58 klingt in der Beschreibung so schön....! Aber wenn Streckenteile konkret verboten sind, fahre ich das natürlich nicht. Also das Verbot stammt aus den letzten Jahren-nach Veröffentlichung der VTT Strecke?


Seppel_IBC schrieb:


> Ich kann übers Wochenende Deine Tracks nochmal durchgehen und melde mich dann via PN bei Dir...


das ist mal eine Ansage und wäre echt super!


----------



## patrick78 (26. November 2021)

Seppel_IBC schrieb:


> Ich kann übers Wochenende Deine Tracks nochmal durchgehen und melde mich dann via PN bei Dir...


inbegriff einer lebenden funktionierenden community - sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (12. Mai 2022)

Servus,
1. Teil unserer Vogesen Tour steht an. Ich wollte 2 Teile machen mit jeweils 3-5 Touren.

Nordteil Guebwiller/Lutzelbuch
Südteil im Bereich Col de la Schlucht
Kennt jemand zufällig nette Wohnmobil Stell-/Campingplätze. Nett meine ich z.B.: kleiner, mit Bäumen, netten Menschen etc. Rest haben wir dabei.
Touren habe ich inzwischen genug zur Auswahl.

Wir fahren 2 Mal runter

mit meiner Frau zur Erkundung 22.05- 31.05
mit ein paar anderen Bikern (Kleingruppe) 2.07.- 10.07.
Kann ich natürlich auch im Netz suchen. Aber der Campingplatz letztes Jahr im LUBERON war so ein guter Tipp, dass ich mich auch in den Vogesen von euren Tipps inspirieren lassen möchte: Erfahrung vor Ort ist wichtiger als alles andere.


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Mai 2022)

Ich fahre am We eventuell auch in die Vogesen und hab mir da bei Trailforks den Multiworld- und den Trail vom Grand Ballon ausgeguckt. Ich stehe halt auf möglichst lange Abfahrten am Stück, so zwischen S0-S2. 

Du hast ja eher so auf- und ab-Touren geplant, aber was haben die denn für einen Charakter? Ist das eher so auf Panorama getrimmt (gegen das ich absolut nix habe) oder ist das trotzdem ein hoher Singletrail-Anteil am Stück dabei? Kommoot sagt so 30-40% Singletrailanteil, aber ob das stimmt!?


----------



## arise (13. Mai 2022)

30-40% singeltrail sollte bei guter Planung locker drinn sein. Bitte nicht auf die Idee kommen und in den Felsen weg bei Col de la Schlucht reinhalten !


----------



## p100473 (17. Mai 2022)

Kennt einer die Campingplätze

am Lac du Longemer (Camping municipal) : sieht gut aus (naturnah), aber mit Buchungsanfrage komme ich nicht weiter- muss wohl ein mail schreiben
Camping Ramberchamp am Lac de Gerardmer: liegt etwas abseits unseres Tourengebietes und mir zu nahe an Gerardmer (viel Tourismus)
Mehr habe ich jetzt nicht gefunden. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die meisten erst Anfang Juni aufmachen.


----------



## arise (18. Mai 2022)

Würde den Campingplatz in Münster in den Raum werfen. Weitere die in Frage kommen, wären Camping Municipal Langenwasen bei Mittlach direkt am Ende einiger Abfahrten von der Crete zb GR5  , Camping Schildmatt....Falls Touren am Staufen anstehen ist der Campingplatz Osenbach sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## p100473 (18. Mai 2022)

Super! Danke dir. Schaue ich mir heute Abend gleich mal an....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aufgehts (18. Mai 2022)

arise schrieb:


> Camping Municipal Langenwasen bei Mittlach direkt am Ende einiger Abfahrten


Bin ich öfters...
Einfach , mitten im Wald, Stolpertrails in der Nähe...


----------



## wesone (19. Mai 2022)

War jemand in letzter Zeit in der Gegend um Barr(Holzplatz usw.) herum unterwegs und kann etwas zum Zustand der Trails berichten? Letzten Herbst/ Winter haben diese durch Sturm, Holzernte etc. ja ganz schön gelitten und waren teilweise nicht mehr fahrbar (vor allem auch die gebauten/angelegten Sachen).


----------



## p100473 (19. Mai 2022)

arise schrieb:


> Camping Municipal Langenwasen bei Mittlach direkt am Ende einiger Abfahrten von der Crete zb GR5


Sieht gut aus, mit schönen Grünflächen. Werde versuchen da mal etwas für ein paar Tage zu buchen. Wäre natürlich mitten in einem unserer geplanten Tourengebiete. Da aktuell keine besondere Urlaubszeit, dürfte sich Frequentierung in Grenzen halten. Zudem habe ich zu dem kleinen Ort "Mittlach" eine besondere "emotionale Bindung".... Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## aufgehts (20. Mai 2022)

p100473 schrieb:


> Wir fahren 2 Mal runter
> 
> mit meiner Frau zur Erkundung 22.05- 31.05


Warscheinlich sieht man sich ab Himmelfahrt...


----------



## on any sunday (20. Mai 2022)

Camping Les Jonquilles am Lac du Longemer ist auch naturnah und ruhig, liegt direkt am See, mit Blick aufs Hohneck.


----------



## sun909 (20. Mai 2022)

wesone schrieb:


> War jemand in letzter Zeit in der Gegend um Barr(Holzplatz usw.) herum unterwegs und kann etwas zum Zustand der Trails berichten? Letzten Herbst/ Winter haben diese durch Sturm, Holzernte etc. ja ganz schön gelitten und waren teilweise nicht mehr fahrbar (vor allem auch die gebauten/angelegten Sachen).


War Ende März da. Ca. 80% der gebauten Sachen waren fahrbar, aber es wurde noch groß gesägt.

Grüße


----------



## p100473 (21. Mai 2022)

arise schrieb:


> Camping Municipal Langenwasen bei Mittlach


Habe noch keine Antwort auf meine Anfrage erhalten . Oder ist in einem "camping municipal" am WE keiner? Werde es mal mit einem Anruf probieren. Die Campingplätze dort haben jetzt aber schon auf?


----------



## wesone (21. Mai 2022)

sun909 schrieb:


> War Ende März da. Ca. 80% der gebauten Sachen waren fahrbar, aber es wurde noch groß gesägt.
> 
> Grüße


Danke für die Infos. Groß gesägt im Sinne von Trails freiräumen oder sind die immer am abholzen? Warst du auch auf den anderen Hangseite unterwegs, also so zwischen Hungerplatz und Neuntelstein ?


----------



## weisser_rausch (21. Mai 2022)

p100473 schrieb:


> Das sind keine Tracks, die ich runtergeladen habe, sondern die ich mir selbst erstelle bzw. den letzten Track bin ich vor 10 jahren gefahren. Ok, seitdem hat sich viel geändert....
> Darf ich "selbsterstellte tracks" hier auch nicht einstellen? Dann lasse ich es und stelle keine Fragen mehr. Ist für mich kein Problem.
> Insofern war der Tipp mit "Le Hohneck" hilfreich. Ist schon von meiner Liste gestrichen. Ich stehe eh mehr auf das, was andere nicht fahren.... Je weniger Menschen, desto weniger Probleme....
> Stimmt, das VTT Büchlein stammt aus dem jahre 2014. das ist wohl nicht mehr so aktuell. Da steht übrigens auch etwas drin über "Reserve naturelle" und andere Schutzkategorien unter der Überschrift "Savoir renoncer" - lerne zu verzichten. Also kann man eigentlich davon ausgehen, dass die Autoren sich der Problematik bewußt sind und keine Routen durch Gegenden legen, in denen man besser nicht fahren sollte.
> Ich werde mich bei den lokalen Stellen nochmals aktuell informieren. Evtl. kann ich auch Infos über einen französischen Kunden bekommen, der aus der Gegend stammt.


Le Hohneck von der Liste zu streichen, wenn ihr nur S2 fahren wollt, ist echt sinnvoll. Da findest Du überwiegend S3 öfters auch S4. Da habt`s dann viel zu tragen.


----------



## p100473 (21. Mai 2022)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Le Hohneck von der Liste zu streichen


habe jetzt eigentlich schon viele tracks und infos. Ich denke das reicht erst mal. 
Wir sind nächste Woche dort. Dann werden wir sehen.
Ich berichte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aufgehts (22. Mai 2022)

p100473 schrieb:


> Habe noch keine Antwort auf meine Anfrage erhalten . Oder ist in einem "camping municipal" am WE keiner? Werde es mal mit einem Anruf probieren. Die Campingplätze dort haben jetzt aber schon auf?


Der Campingplatz ist ab 15 . 5. Offen.
Wir sind ab Mittwoch abend bis Sonntag dort.
Will hier keine trails im Detail veröffentlichen.  Komm auf,n Bier rüber da kann ich dir diverse Infos geben.
Komme seit ca 15 Jahren regelmäßige in die Vogesen.

Wir sind auf der Wiese vor dem Eingang...


----------



## p100473 (22. Mai 2022)

aufgehts schrieb:


> Will hier keine trails im Detail veröffentlichen


Kein Problem - habe eigentlich genug Material für 3 Wochen dabei...
Eric- so heisst wohl der Camping Chef- habe ich heute Nachmittag telefonisch erreicht. Als erstes sagte er mir, dass er kein Deutsch spricht. Also da ist es nicht schlecht, rudimentäre Franz. Kenntnisse zu haben. War aber ausgesprochen nett.


----------



## p100473 (1. Juni 2022)

Sind wieder zurück von unserer Vogesen Tour. Das war echt der Hit und hat alle meine Erwartungen übertroffen- obwohl ich ja schon mal dort war. Aber die Wildheit, Natürlichkeit der Landschaft ist genau das was ich suche. Insofern hier vielen Dank für die vielen guten Tipps.
Nachdem es hier vereinbart ist, werde ich keine Tracks unserer Touren einstellen. Aber als kleinen Dank an die Unterstützer ein paar Bilder und  ein paar Eckpunkte unserer 7 TT. Ist das ok für euch?

Also erst mal ist der Campingplatz bei Mittlach auch genau das, was ich suche und Erik- CP Chef- ein super netter Kumpel!

*Tag 1 Schnepfenriedkopf/ Sondernach/Col Hahnenbrunnen/ Abfahrt an der "Pfahlrunz"/Metzeral 
45 km/1.400 hm/ 5 h*
Diese Tour war zum "Einrollen" gleich mal ein ziemlicher Hammer. 2 geile Auffahrten - die erste 500 hm/ die zweite 700 hm zeigen wo der Hammer hängt und wie man drauf sein muss, damit "Les Vosges" Spaß machen.
2 Abfahrten vom Feinsten. Nr. 1 nach Sondernach durch ein paar umgestürzte Bäume gestört. Nr. 2  durch den Schweiselwald und in sehr anspruchsvollen engen Kehren entlang des "Pfahlrunz Baches" schon sehr anspruchsvoll. 
Unsere Tour war dann länger, weil wir in Metzeral im "Proxi" einkaufen waren.
Eine absolut geile Tour. Sehr empfehlenswert!!


----------



## p100473 (3. Juni 2022)

*Tag 2 Mittlach/Trailauffahrt / Panoramaweg/ Abfahrt Rothenbachkopf/ sightseeing Munster
1.500 hm/ 52 km/ 4,5 h Fahrtzeit*

Da es heute recht kühl war, haben wir uns entschlossen, eine etwas kürzere Tour zu machen. Nach Rückkehr im Tal haben wir uns entschlossen, ein kleines sightseeing über Radwege nach Munster zu machen und Kaffee zu trinken. Daher die lange Strecke und doch wieder recht vielen hm.
In Mittlach beginnt eine WW Auffahrt mit ein paar Schiebestellen, die sich in immer steileren Gelände bis zur Crete hochzieht (Col du Herrenberg) . Hat mir Spaß gemacht, ist aber evtl. nicht jedermanns Sache 
(800 hm).













Statt wie in vielen Touren die ganzen Cols zu machen, sind wir einen wunderschönen "Panoramatrail" wenig oberhalb der Kammstraße gefahren, der meiner Frau großen Spaß gemacht hat. Trotz Feiertag hat sich die Zahl der Wanderer in Grenzen gehalten.



Am "Rothenbachkopf" haben wir uns entschlossen, die Abfahrt durch den "Steinwasenwald" runter zu nehmen, die uns sehr sehr gut gefallen hat- fast alles fahrbar. Und die Härte: es gab noch so kleine Altschneereste auf der Ostseite. Unglaublich Ende Mai!















Übrigens: Teile der Abfahrt kann man auch bergauf machen. Hat mir in den Folgetagen 2 mal Spaß gemacht.
Auf der Rückfahrt: Störche auf den frischgemähten Wiesen!  Die sind hier eher keine Rarität.


----------



## p100473 (3. Juni 2022)

*Tag 3 Mittlach/Gaschney/ Aub Frankenthal 
1.500 hm/ 55 km/ 4,5 h Fahrtzeit*

war der einzige Fehlgriff. Ich wollte einfach über Gaschney zum Col de la Schlucht und dann die Seenrunde (Lac Blanc/Noir/Vert) anhängen. Ob das von Mittlach aus überhaupt möglich ist, weiß ich nicht. 
Gelandet auf der Aub Frankenthal (Samstag- Hunderte Wanderer!) habe ich auf den Übergang zum Hohneck verzichtet (zum Glück) . Wir sind auf der Anfahrtsroute zurück und dann einen schönen Trail abwärts gesurft, der letztlich in einer wilden unmarkierten downhillstrecke endete. War aber ok.


----------



## aufgehts (3. Juni 2022)

Wir waren ja auch vor Ort...
Nach deiner Beschreibung habt ihr ja die harten Stolperbiken  Abfahrten bisher ausgelassen. 

Und ja, seit Corona haben auch die Franzosen das Wandern entdeckt...
Letztes und dieses Jahr waren deutlich mehr Wanderer unterwegs , auch unter der Woche..
Aber üblicherweise deutlich entspannter als hier im Black Forrest..


----------



## p100473 (4. Juni 2022)

aufgehts schrieb:


> ja die harten Stolperbiken Abfahrten bisher ausgelassen.


bewusst ausgelassen. Sollen die Jungs mit Vollvisier und Protektoren machen, die 20 Jahre jünger sind. 
Meine Frau will biken. Fortsetzung folgt...
Im Sommer stolpern wir im Aostatal wieder genug rum.
Deshalb muss man auch mal fahren, damit man es nicht verlernt...


----------



## p100473 (4. Juni 2022)

*Tag 4 : Mittlach/Crete/Gran Ballon/ Lautenbach/Lac du Lauch/back
2.050 hm/ 63 km/ 6 h Fahrtzeit*

Hier mein Dank an @Seppel_IBC  , von dem der Tipp für die Routenführung i.W. stammt. Allerdings sind wir halt von Mittlach erst mal auf die Crete hoch (600 hm), bis wir den Tourenanschluss hatten. Insofern war der 2. Aufstieg zum Petit Ballon zeitlich und konditionell nicht mehr möglich und ich habe aus der Tour sozus. 2 Touren gemacht.
Aber zunächst zum Beginn. Heute war gutes wärmeres Wetter angekündigt. Deshalb haben wir uns für diese lange Tour entschlossen. Unsere Standardauffahrt die Tage zur Crete war der direkte Weg vom Campingplatz zum Rif Hahnenbrunnen, für die wir immer +/- 1 h brauchten. Wunderschön und gut fahrbar. Schöner Bergmischwald mit viel natürlicher Verjüngung mit Weisstanne. Anscheinend jagen die Franzosen ergiebiger als in Deutschland...






Dort´stößt man auf einen wunderschönen, straßenbegleitenden Panoramaweg, den wir einige km lang folgen. Ein guter Auftakt. Immer wieder Blicke zum Gran Ballon.






Dann geht es wieder in den Wald um den Storckenkopf, bis wir den höchsten Berg der Vogesen in einer steilen Schotterrampe erklimmen und auf einer Wiese eine Pause einlegen. Wunderbar. 









Die folgende Abfahrt nach Murbach (Kaffeepause) und anschließend nach Lautenbach ist wirklich episch und der absolute Hammer. Ich glaube das sind fast 1.000 hm beste ABFAHRt am Stück- und das im Mittelgebirge. Danach weiß man, warum MtBiken einfach immer wieder neue Überraschungen bereithält.












Aber natürlich müssen wir jetzt wieder zurück auf die Crete und runter zum Campingplatz. Da mir klar war, dass das über den Petit Ballon zu langwierig wird, entschied ich mich für die D 430 zum Lac de Lauch. Ist zwar wenig befahren, aber verdirbt den schönen offroad Eindruck. 
Ich hatte auf der Karte übersehen, dass es auch eine Forstweg Variante gegeben hätte, die ich nächstes Mal nehmen würde, nämlich über Linthal/Jauchen. Schließlich sind wir erst gegen 19 Uhr an der campe zurückgekommen- ein tagesfüllender toller Bike Ausflug lag hinter uns.
Für meine Frau sind 2.000 hm  eine absolute Schallmauer, die wir gemeinsam nicht alle Tage fahren. Das war alleine schon Grund zum Feiern!


----------



## arise (5. Juni 2022)

Über Col du Wettstein wäre noch mgl gewesen D;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (5. Juni 2022)

arise schrieb:


> Über Col du Wettstein wäre noch mgl gewesen


Du meinst für eine weitere Tour...? Weil das liegt ja für uns im N von Munster
Wenn du einen Tourenvorschlag (offroad) für eine Rundtour so mit 1.500 hm hast, schreibe mir PN- reicht mir  geographische Angaben o.ä.
Von der Karte könnte ich mir vorstellen: D 11 hoch und "Chemin de Glasborn" runter....?


----------



## weisser_rausch (5. Juni 2022)

habt´s ihr`s ja schön gehabt


----------



## p100473 (5. Juni 2022)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> habt´s ihr`s ja schön gehabt


Tatsächlich war es noch schöner....! 
*Tag 5: Petit Ballon
1.800 hm/ 51 km/ 5 h Fahrtzeit*

Dieser Tag war der kühlste: oben auf der Crete 7 gr. Zum Glück Alpen X Handschuhe im Rucksack. Wegen der Tour vom Vortag und dem etwas kühlen Wetter (+ein paar Tropfen) hat Sabine mal einen Ruhetag eingelegt. Mist- kein Photo Motiv mehr.
Wieder der übliche Auffahrtsweg zum Col de Hahnenbrunnen. Dann durch ein total einsames Wildschutzgebiet zum Col de Oberlauchen und zum Klintzkopf (Schutzhütte).






Unspektakulär weiter auf Forstweg (gelbes Kreuz) zur Ferienhaussiedlung Remspach und weiter auf Trail runter nach Linthal. So- das wäre gestern die bessere Abkürzungsvariante für den Rückweg gewesen. 
Weiter auf der Route von @Seppel_IBC , Teil zunächst Teerstraße hoch, später Trail zum überlaufenen 
Col de Boenlesgrab (Sonntag). 
Der Weg wird steil und sehr rumpelig (alte Rollierung) bis zur Alm Schellimatt- ebenfalls viel los.



Schöne Ausblicke runter nach Osten... und zum Gran Ballon.






Oben am Gipfel mit der kitschigen Madonna ist es kalt und windig.



Rückweg auf HWW gelbes Rechteck über Steinmauer/Col de Hilsenfirst/Klintzkopf zieht sich . Vor allem wegen der Schiebestrecke an der Steinmauer (sehr grobes Geläuf) . Da kam mir der Gedanke, diese Tour in gegensätzlicher Richtung zum Petit Ballon zu machen und dann nach Metzeral abzufahren. Das war ein guter Gedanke (Tag 7).
Als ich am Camping einlaufe, gibt es einen warmen Kaffee und eine herzliche Begrüßung! Sehr schön- so ein Camping/Bikeurlaub zu zweit.


----------



## weisser_rausch (6. Juni 2022)

ja die Vogesen sind schon sehr fein


----------



## p100473 (6. Juni 2022)

*Tag 6: Lac de Fischbödle/Lac de Schiessrothried/Patisserie/Crete über Steinwasen/Hohneck/ Gaschney/Abfahrt bekannt mit "BP trail"....
1.800 hm/ 55 km/ 5 h Fahrtzeit*

Heute bestes Wetter und Sabine wieder mit von der Partie. Auf den Spuren unserer 1. Vogesentour (track hatte ich noch...) Landschafts- und Genusstour zum wunderschönen Lac de Fischbödle (ca. 300 hm Auffahrt).
Sabine ist begeistert und kann sich dunkel erinnern, dass sie schon mal da war....






Am Weg eine/mehrere gigantische Weisstannen- ich schätze BHD mehr als 1 m und Alter mehr als 300 Jahre. Auf solche Methusaleme stehen wir....



Nur einige Wanderer am verträumten Lac de Fischbödle...






Auf unserem alten trail eine halbe Stunde schieben zum Lac de Schiessrothried, aber kein Problem. Abfahrt zuerst auf WW, später auf trail/alter Viehtrieb wieder ins Tal und Kaffee mit eclairs (köstlich!!) an der Patisserie in Muhlbach.






Da ich nach vielleicht 1.000 cal. voller Tatendrang bin, fahren wir über Kolbenwasen- dort die nächste "Giganten Tanne"- noch hoch zur Crete , nochmals den Panoramatrail bis zum Hohneck. Aufgrund Wochentag ist da zum Glück nicht viel los.


















Die Abfahrt geht zunächst über eine Wiese nach Süden zum Sattel Schäferthal. Dort nehme ich - wie im Führer beschrieben den nördlichen Weg zum Gaschney über Schallern. Das war aber keine so gute Wahl. Meist sehr grobes Geläuf. wahrscheinlich wäre der südliche WW besser gewesen.
Die Abfahrt vom Gaschney kannten wir zum Teil. Aber weiter unten kann man auf einen unmarkierten wilden trail mit BP Charakter abbiegen. War spannend und meist fahrbar.






Noch eine tolle Tour!


----------



## p100473 (7. Juni 2022)

*Tag 7: Mittlach/Hahnenbrunnen/ Petit Ballon via Steinwasen/Abfahrt Metzeral/Patisserie/ und nochmals Trail runter vom Kolbenwasen
1.600 hm/48 km/ 5 h Fahrtzeit*

Diese Variante für eine wunderschöne Tour fiel mir vorgestern bei einem Bierchen im Womo ein. Und---gute Idee! fand auch Sabine.
Also wieder einfachste Variante hoch zur Crete am Hahnenbrunnen bei bestem Bike Wetter.






Märchenwald am Col Oberlauchen...






Wildruhezone am Klinzkopf....



Dann die bekannte Strecke (gelbes Rechteck)- dieses Mal Gegenrichtung zum Petit Ballon (1.272 m). Und was vorgestern noch so anstrengend war, entpuppt sich in der Abfahrt als total flowig- bis zum Steinwasen. Aber nach der Abfahrt steckt man 20 min Schieben locker weg.











Und noch hoch zum Gipfel.... mit der Madonna.









Und meine Abfahrt nach Metzeral über FA Rothenbrunnen war zwar anders markiert, aber vor allem im unteren Teil auch sehr schön- zeigt schon das Lächeln im Gesicht.








Dafür gibt es in der "Patisserie" wieder Kaffee+ Eclair. Das ist so was wie Doping. Da der Nachmittag noch nicht weit fortgeschritten war, bin ich nochmals hoch Kolbenwasen/Aub Steinwasen und eine meiner Lieblingsabfahrten runter. So gehört sich das nach einer so schönen Bikewoche.
Zum Glück sind wir bald - Anfang Juli- wieder da. 
Wenn ich meine Vogesenkarten ansehe mit den vielen Wegen und unbekannten Trails, würde ich sagen: Les Vosges- wir sehen uns noch öfters!
Keine Beschwerde von irgendwem. das ist das Wichtigste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (15. Juni 2022)

Sehr schön ..und ja, die Vogesen sind ein kleines Paradies...und es gibt ca 180 Campingplätze...
edit: und ach ja, Respekt Eure hm


----------



## p100473 (10. Juli 2022)

Wieder zurück von der Tourenwoche mit der Gruppe. Hat alles bestens geklappt, keine Unfälle, hat allen super gefallen.
Zunächst kurze Randnotiz: am letzten Tag hatte ich keine vorbereitete Tour mehr und wir sind nach Track eine Tour mit folgendem Verlauf gefahren:
*Col de la Schlucht/trailabfahrt Fecht Tal/Auffahrt 4 Seen (L Vert/L Forlet/L Noir/L Blanc/ Col de Calvaire (Straße)/ GR 5 Gazon de Faing/  Abbruch und Straße zurück. Waren so 1.000 hm/40 km/4 h. *
Also die Tour ist nicht zu empfehlen- im Ggs. zu den anderen, die ich getestet hatte. 
Natürlich ist der Felsenweg ins Fechttal und die 4 Seen sehenswert. 
Die Abfahrt zum Lac Noir ist unfahrbar, zumal wenn Wanderer unterwegs sind.  Die Straßenauffahrt zum Lac Blanc ist völlig übervölkert und langweilig.
Der GR 5 östlich des Gazort de Faing ist landschaftlich toll, aber eher eine Wandertour. Also insgesamt fehlt mir die Story hinter der Tour, ist einfach keine runde Sache. Da muss und wird es besseres geben. Alle Mitfahrer* waren der Meinung. 
Zum Glück gab es dann noch den Kuchen am Ende an der Hütte an der "Route des cretes".
Für Diskussionsbeiträge zu dem Tourenbereich bin ich jederzeit dankbar....


----------

